# extremely high AUXTIN temps, plz help



## giorgi13

hi everybody, my first time I just registered, but let me get to my problem
both hardware monitor and speedtest report my AUXTIN temps 125 C (256 F)! 
Im pretty well familiar with comput ers but I have no idea what AUXTIN actually
is my comp is:

Asus P5B, 2gig kingston ddr2, WD 160g HDD,
pentium D 925 [email protected](3.6GHz)oc,
8800 gts 320 mb, Nspire X-extreme 600W

both Cpuid and hardware monitor show
SYSTIN- 46-37 C
CPUTIN- 45-1 C
AUXTIN- 125 C (256 f)
If anybody knows anything about AUXTIN any help would be apretiated
thanks in advance


----------



## fortyways

It's probably a reading for your power supply or something that's disconnected/not supported.

In any case it's a false reading, people get them all the time. One of my sensors reports below freezing. Don't worry, none of your components are at 125C.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like said above, the AUX or Power/AUX is usually the P/S and if it cant read it the temp. readings goes nuts.


----------



## giorgi13

*thanks*

Hey guys thanks a lot for a prompt reply, I guess I can go and turn on my desktop( without fear it will catch on fire)


----------



## StrangleHold

Northbridge is usually the Mainboard or called System Temp.


----------



## giorgi13

Yeah it's a fake I kinda agree since I just recently got a new PSU along the 8800 
The PSU runs very cool, and no other part on the MB feels excessively hot got a 120 mm
fan blowing on the South Bridge mini heatsink (tends to get hot) maybe cause of the overclock plus open case. How you guys get your PCs specs under the message? (sorry kind of a rookie with forums.


----------



## StrangleHold

Click User CP at the top left and then under Edit Signature.


----------

